# Running Cubase on two PC's



## Exitmusicthis2 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi All,
I'm currently running Cubase Pro 8.5 on my PC, I write Production music and have come to the point where l need a more up to date and faster PC. Is it possible to run Cubase 8.5 on two machines, would l need a second USB e Licenser and be able to use my original Cubase 8.5 Disks for installation on the new machine?
Obviously l'd like to update the new machine to Cubase Pro 10 at some point but l still have a few more months of work to complete on the older PC.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Breaker (Nov 28, 2019)

You need a second eLicenser AND a second license if you are going to use Cubase on two computers at the same time.
If you are not using them at the same time then you can just swap the eLicenser from computer to computer (two dongles and one license gets more tricky).
And yes, you can install from the disks or download the installation package from Steinberg.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2019)

I have Cubase on multiple computers, but I only run one at a time. I have an elicenser that I move from computer to computer as I need it. If that is what you are talking about, yes, you can do it. 

Otherwise, you may want to look at VEPro if you need more power. You can run all your instruments on one computer through VEPro and connect it to your computer running Cubase. But I'm not quite sure that is what you want.


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (Nov 29, 2019)

Awesome!! Many thanks for the replies!


----------

